# [SOLVED - RIUSCITO] Recuperare files cancellati con REISERFS

## ElDios

Ciao a tutti, torno da un lungo periodo di assenza con il mio nuovo AMD64 che pompa come a bestia.. e naturalmente torno con un problema:

per sbaglio ho cancellato dei file usando la funzione Elimina di KDE (quella che non li fa passare dal Cestino).

Volevo sapere se conoscete un metodo/programma che può aiutarmi a recuperarli..

grazie..

a presto.

P.S.: non fate commenti..stavo incollando dei file e ho schiacciato per sbaglio elimina.. z_z ......

Grazie ancora..

----------

## gutter

Prova ad usare cosa ho suggerito qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303514.html

[MOD]

Per la cronaca: non faccio il merge dal momento che risulterebbe difficile ritrovare poi il post nel caso di una eventuale ricerca per via del titolo dato da bulki.

[/MOD]

----------

## DiMar

Prova a dare un'occhiata a questa pagina....

Leggi attentamente anche i warning!

Buona fortuna!

----------

## ElDios

Grazie per i suggerimenti, stasera li provo e poi vi faccio sapere.. 

..grazie a tutti e incrociamo le dita..

 :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

Speriamo che almeno uno dei due metodi permetta di risolvere il problema  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Ha funzionato tuttissimo... grazie ancora a tutti...altamente consigliato!!!

----------

## gutter

Visto che si tratta di un argomento davvero importante, puoi darci qualche informazione in più. 

Quale metodo hai usato?

Che percentuale di file hai recuperato?

----------

## ElDios

ho utilizzaio il metodo spiegato in questa pagina http://www.antrix.net/journal/techtalk/reiserfs_data_recovery_howto.comments

io ho usato quello contenuto nei commenti che fa fare una copia della partizione per eventuali malfunzionamenti.. anche quella proposta dall'autore è buona ma più rischiosa..la percentuale intorno al 95% ... naturalmente i file erano tutti in disordine ma intatti!! 

Grazie ancora per la segnalazione!!

----------

